# Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?



## forent (6. Januar 2014)

Gutes Neues allerseits,

bisher habe ich meine Spulen immer im Angelgeschäft von der großen Rolle füllen lassen - halt irgendeine im Durchmesser passende Markenschnur, die mir der Händler empfohlen hat. 

Nach einigem Lesen u.a. hier im Forum habe ich jedoch gelernt, dass es durchaus merkliche Unterschiede gibt, und habe mich inzwischen Auf Stroft eingeschossen. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich monofile Schnur bevorzuge und regelmäßig so drei Stärken brauche: Ca. 0,18-0,20 auf der leichten Forellenspinnrute, ca. 0,27-0,30 auf der mittleren und ca. 0,35 auf der dicken Hechtrute. Bin zwar kein großer Experte, aber mit dieser Dreiteilung immer gut zurechtgekommen.

Stellt sich nun die Frage: Stroft *GTM* oder *ABR*? Der Beschreibung nach müsste ja GTM die weiche, flexible und ABR die steifere Variante sein, aber manche behaupten das Gegenteil!? 

Übrigens: Wer mir zu anderen Marken raten will, nur zu, ich bin für Tipps sehr dankbar!


----------



## skally (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Benütze auch GTM und ABR, nur als Vorfachmaterial.

0,25er GTM und  0,25er ABR im vergleich. Ist die ABR doch steifer und vorallem finde ich  irgendwie oberflächlich ein wenig "ruppig". ABR ist da irgendwie auch nicht mehr soo super glatt wie die GTM.   Was sich dann auch beim knoten zuziehen bemerkbar macht und bei mir gefühlt fast  doppelt soviel sabber brauch.

Also für Angelei wo der Schnur wirklich fiese Steine, Muscheln, etc. entgegenwirken muss konnte ABR irgendwie überzeugen. 

Wenn man die Rolle mit ABR füllen möchte, glaube ich wäre sie ist zu steif und  vielleicht wirkt sich die "raue" oberfläche sogar Wurfweite einschränkend aus.

Hab hier noch die 0,20er ABR und 0,18er ABR. Bei der 0,18er merkste dann zur GTM irgendwie kaum noch ein unterschied...
Was ich an ABR noch schätze, manche Kollegen verwechselten es mit FC!Klappt dann bestimmt auch bei den Fischen.:m

hoffe konnte irgendwie helfen.
Beste Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*



forent schrieb:


> Gutes Neues allerseits,
> 
> bisher habe ich meine Spulen immer im Angelgeschäft von der großen Rolle füllen lassen - halt irgendeine im Durchmesser passende Markenschnur, die mir der Händler empfohlen hat.
> 
> ...


 

Diese Aussage ist richtig.#6


----------



## volkerm (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Ich fische nur die ABR- aber sie ist ein Draht- daher klappt das mit einer grossen Spule.


----------



## vermesser (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Die ABR hab ich in 0,22 auf ner Meforute auf ner 3000er Sargus Rolle. Problemlos. Die ist anfangs zickig und drahtig, wird aber nach einigem Einwerfen aber sehr gut. Die Abriebsfestigkeit liegt meines Erachtens auf dem Niveau von dickerem Fluo...zumindest brauchte ich beim Dorsche blinkern vom Strand nie ein Vorfach und hatte trotzdem keinen Abriss. Das Zeug is geil.

Die GTM kenn ich noch nicht mangels Bedarf.


----------



## forent (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Alles klar - vielen Dank für Eure Antworten bisher!

Ich fasse zusammen: Stroft ABR ist drahtiger und evtl. auch in der Oberfläche rauher als GTM, wodurch Wurfweite und die Verwendung kleinerer Spulen beeinträchtigt werden können. Dafür ist es besonders robust und wenig sichtbar.

Korrekt?

Übrigens habe ich ebenfalls die Penn Sargus Rollen, und zwar in den Größen 2000, 3000 und 4000. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, wäre zumindest für die 2000 eine 0,18er ABR zu steif.

Also sollte ich entweder auf GTM gehen oder - die Tragkraftwerte sind ja heftig - auf kleinere Schnurdurchmesser wechseln. Wäre zu überlegen... Ich bin halt noch so ein Ewiggestriger, der bloß nicht zu dünne Schnur nehmen will, damit ihm nur ja kein Fisch verludert...


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Moin...
Die ABR ist nicht "rauher" als die GTM - wenn die rauh wird, schmeiss ich sie runter!  Sie ist um Längen härter und somit steifer und abriebfester als die GTM.
Als Vorfachmaterial bei "schwierigem" Untergrund, wie Muscheln, Steine, scharfe Kante ist sie "unschlagbar". Gehört mit zu meinem Lieblingsmaterual für die leichte Naturköderangelei in der Ostsee! Als Hauptschnur habe ich sie bislang nicht im Einsatz, sondern ausschließlich die GTM aus dem Hause Waku. Diese kannst Du in vielleicht eine Nummer dünner fischen, als eine "0815-Mono".
In der Regel verluderst Du keinen Fisch, wenn Bremse, Rute und Schnur auf einander abgestimmt sind. So wirst Du mit der GTM keine Probleme erwarten dürfen!


----------



## vermesser (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Falls das falsch rüber kam...die ABR ist nicht rauh!! Die is sehr glatt. 
Wurfweite ist ganz normal gut...da sie sehr kräftig ist, kann man vom Durchmesser runter gehen...

Sie muss nur eingeworfen werden. Mehr nicht.


----------



## forent (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Danke nochmal - ich denke, ich nehme nun doch die Stroft ABR mit mäßig hohen Durchmessern.

Letzte Frage:
Da mein Schnurverbrauch weitaus geringer ist als bei 365tagevonmorgensbisabendsunddienachtdurchanglern, will ich die teure Schnur optimal lagern: Ein kühler, dunkler, nicht zu trockener Kellerraum dürfte optimal sein, damit die Schnur ihre Eigenschaften, sagen wir, drei Jahre behält, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Die Schnüre aus Monofil verlieren auch bei optimaler Lagerung Tragkraft.

Ich hab da mal was beim googlen gefunden, da gings um Seile für Bergsteiger (Tragkraft etwas wichtiger als beim Angeln. Da geht's um Menschenleben, nicht um Fische)...

Die meinten, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab, dass Nylonfäden pro Jahr bis zu 30% Tragkraft verlieren können..

Ab Herstellung, nicht ab Kauf, wohlgemerkt..


----------



## forent (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*



skally schrieb:


> (...) 0,25er GTM und 0,25er ABR im vergleich. Ist die ABR doch steifer und vorallem finde ich irgendwie oberflächlich ein wenig "ruppig". ABR ist da irgendwie auch nicht mehr soo super glatt wie die GTM. Was sich dann auch beim knoten zuziehen bemerkbar macht und bei mir gefühlt fast doppelt soviel sabber brauch. (...) Wenn man die Rolle mit ABR füllen möchte, glaube ich wäre sie ist zu steif und vielleicht wirkt sich die "raue" oberfläche sogar Wurfweite einschränkend aus. (...)





vermesser schrieb:


> Falls das falsch rüber kam...die ABR ist nicht rauh!! Die is sehr glatt. (...)


Alles klar! das mit dem "rauh" hatte ich bei _skally_ herausgelesen.


----------



## vermesser (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die meinten, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab, dass Nylonfäden pro Jahr bis zu 30% Tragkraft verlieren können..



Gibst dafür einen Beleg aus chemischer oder physikalischer Sicht? Das halte ich so erstmal für ein massives Gerücht.

Dann dürfte ein 10 Jahre altes Abschleppseil kein Auto mehr halten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Wie gesagt, ich hab das gegoogelt und bin bei irgendeinem Seilhersteller gelandet.

Da geht's drum, dass die eben entsprechende Toleranzen drin haben in ihren Seilen wg. der "Alterung"....

Und/oder, dass sie "Sicherheitsbewussten" alle 3 Jahre neues Seil verkaufen können..??!!...
;-)))

Kann und will ich nicht ausschliessen/beurteilen.

Dass aber Angelschnur bei falscher Lagerung leidet, das weiss ich definitiv aus eigener Erfahrung (zu viel Licht, Wärme etc.)..

Kühl, trocken und dunkel lagern ist auf jeden Fall angesagt..


----------



## skally (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Bleibe dabei, finde ABR nicht wirklich "glatt", auch dazu das selbst der Hersteller nicht damit wirbt das ABR glatt ist , wie er es bei der GTM schon tut. 

Wer auch GTM verjüngte Fliegenvorfächer von Stroft nutzt weiss was welche richtung "Glatt" ich meine. Dazu ist ABR einfach im vergleich "rauh".

Edit*
Auch spätestens bei den verschiedensten Knoten merkt man die "temperierung" der ABR und Knoten rutschen nicht so einfach zu. Wie bei GTM.

Da ich halt auch ABR als Vorfachmaterial nutze mit seitenarm montagen und etc. "stoppen/bremsen" Siliconstopper auf ABR gefühlt auch wesentlich besser. Als auf den gleichen Durchmesser von GTM.#c 


Grüße


----------



## Donaugrundel (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Hallo,

ich fische auf meinen Karpfenrollen(Okuma Longbow),seit einem Jahr, die Stroft ABR in 0,35mm. 
Mir persönlich ist sie viel zu steif und auch nach einem Jahr habe ich meine Probleme beim werfen mit der Schnur.
Mit der GTM bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Viele Grüße
Karsten


----------



## volkerm (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Ich fische die 22er ABR schon ewig auf Mefo- Rollengrösse Daiwa 3000. Mit einer Shimano 3000 war es nix- sie sprang von der Spule. Auf meinen Multis habe ich schon seit 7 Jahren die 35er. Nicht abzureissen. Zu Alterung, Hitze (Auto), etc. habe ich mal bei Stroft angefragt, und eine sehr dezidierte Antwort erhalten. Unter normalen anglerischen Bedingungen treten keine wesentlichen Altersprobleme auf. Was ich bestätigen kann.


----------



## forent (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Also: Es wird Stroft ABR in 0,18 / 0,22 / 0,30 mm Stärke. Vielen Dank nochmal! 
Übrigens kann ich die Stroft-Homepage nur empfehlen. So viele ausführliche Informationen würde ich mir von vielen Herstellern wünschen.

Jetzt muss bloß noch die Schnur was taugen...


----------



## Goldrush (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Servus zusammen, 

 ich muss nach langer Zeit diesen Thread mal wieder beleben. 
 Nun habe ich ca. 1 1/2 Jahre die Stroft GTM gefischt und bin hin und weg. Habe diese auch einem Bekannten weiter empfohlen aber wie so oft spielt bei vielen auch die Optik eine wichtige Rolle beim Ansitz. 
 Habt Ihr denn eine Schnur Vergleichbar mit der GTM auch schon von anderen Herstellern und evtl. Farben gefischt? Habe nur die ABR von Stroft gesehen, allerdings hat diese ja auch durchaus andere Eigenschaften und somit nicht wirklich vergleichbar. 

 Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*



Goldrush schrieb:


> naber wie so oft spielt bei vielen auch die Optik eine wichtige Rolle beim Ansitz.



????

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. 

Meinst Du Farbe, oder was?

Wo ist da beim Ansitz das Problem??


----------



## Goldrush (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Servus Thomas,

joa war nun auf die Farbe bezogen. Spetzl hat komplett schwarzes Tackle und fand die helle Farbe unpassend. Für mich zählt ja Funktion vor Optik, aber dachte ich Frag einfach mal in die Runde.

Sry, war oben etwas lappsig geschrieben und darum leicht unverständlich |rolleyes ... ist ja doch schon etwas später.

Die ABR wäre auch optisch eine Alternative, aber ist von den Eigenschaften ja doch nicht ganz gleich zur GTM. Etwas steifer wie oben geschrieben wurden hm..

Edit: gerade bei Stroft auf die STROFT color * schwarz * gestoßen. Das sollte doch was sein. Ähnliche Eigenschaften wie die GTM. Nur ist diese wohl eine starke Sichtbarkeit. Lässt sich wieder drum streiten, wie Fische denn die Farben aufnehmen unter Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Kein Problem  - dass man mit der Schnurfarbe seine Probleme wegen Tacklefarbe haben kann - ok.. 

Ich hab davon gehört. 

Aber ist nicht so meine Welt , muss ich zugeben ;-))))

Danke für Rückmeldung

Wir waren gerade bei Zebco:
Video: Neue Boilies Rastafari & Highway to smell von Radical

Die haben diverse rote Schnüre zum Karpfenangeln, hab ich da im Ständer gesehen:
Die Radical Basilisk in mono und geflochten
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/downloads/kataloge_2018/DE/Radical_2018.pdf
Seite 17 im Katalog

Vielleicht gefällt ihm sowas ..

Zur Schnur selber kann ich nix sagen, aber wegen Farbe fiel mir die eben auf.


----------



## geomas (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Hauptsache, der gefangene Fisch paßt auch rein optisch zum Tackle. Ansonsten schnell releasen ;-)



Sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

..es gibt Bereiche meiner Seele, die den Wunsch nach farblich passender Schnur verstehen können. Und ich finde,* auch* Ansitzangler haben das recht auf ein bisschen Eitelkeit..


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Stroft Color in Schwarz:

http://www.aspo-gmbh.de/shop/monofile-angelschnuere/stroft-color-schwarz/index.htm

Die ist allerdings weicher als die GTM bzw. speziell auf Weichheit getrimmt.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge zum Grundangeln und Winterspinnen die ABR aufgrund ihrer Abriebsfestigkeit.

Wenn's eher weich sein soll, mag ich gerne die (dunkel-)grüne Dreamtackle Super Touch (die Stroft Color ist mir zu teuer für meine wenigen Weichbrauch-Zwecke).


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Und ich finde, auch Ansitzangler haben das recht auf ein bisschen Eitelkeit..


ASBOLUT!!!!
Wer das will und braucht, darf und sol das wollen und brauchen!!

Und toll, dass es dazu auch Angebote in (fast) allen Farbvarianten gibt..

Ich habs selber halt nicht so mit sowas, und daher mein Erstaunen und nachfragen.

WAR KEINERLEI KRITIK!!!!


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ASBOLUT!!!!
> WAR KEINERLEI KRITIK!!!!


 Neinein, alles prima, habs auch nicht so aufgefasst-

 ich sags ja selbst mit Zwinkern, und bei aufmerksamer Lektüre, liegt mein Hauptzwinkern auf dem Wörtchen "auch"

 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

alles gut, passt ;-)))


----------



## Goldrush (30. November 2017)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Die GTM kam mir das letzte Jahr leider auch im Drill des öfteren zu weich vor. Gerade wenn in einem Bereich um Seerosen gefischt wurde, war es da doch schwer richtig Druck auf zu bauen. Vielleicht wäre die ABR mal einen Versuch selbst für mich Wert. 

Hat denn einer evtl. den Vergleich zu Stroft GTM /ABR mit der Shimano Technium? 

In meinem Fall würde gern vermeiden nun eine teure Schnur zu kaufen, welche dann evtl. im nachhinein zu dratig ist, was man bei der ABR des öfteren liest. 

Den Tip zur dunklen Schnur geb ich gerne weiter. 

Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Goldrush (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Monofile Angelschnur: Stroft GTM oder ABR? Und wie lagern?*

Da das Thema ja bisschen eingeschlafen ist hatte ich mir nun alle 3 Schnüre gekauft und diese mal bisschen getestet. Meine ersten Eindrücke seht Ihr hier. Vielleicht hilft es ja. 

Gruß 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qES3BfPNVqQ&index=3&list=PLRaFvwif0d6GhOpuJwi678XQ2t9imiaMZ


----------

